# More nuts and bolts...finding email and FB?



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

So I set up my email accounts and FaceBook on my new Fire HD. But there doesnt seem to be any shortcuts to get to them, they arent in the cover view items, and I havent found a way to save them to Favorites (star). They arent under "Web" unless I save them as URLs.

Where is the main access to email and social media (if you go in thru Settings/Accounts you can only make change to settings, not open the apps.

What am I missing?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

They should be on the carousel.  That is where I access facebook and email (my email icon has @ on it).  They are in Apps as well.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

mlewis78 said:


> They should be on the carousel. That is where I access facebook and email (my email icon has @ on it). They are in Apps as well.


Hm. Not on Carousel.

Also, when I click the Email icon under apps, it only opens one account, out of 4 and not the default one. And I dont see any settings or options to change that.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You can set up the default email client with as many accounts as you want.  And save it as a favorite.  If you're using a web based client I think you'd just have to bookmark the page in the browser.

You can also set up FB and save it as a favorite.  

To set as a favorite: just touch and hold the icon and the option to 'add to favorites' comes up.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Like Ann said - hold the icons down like you would on an iPhone


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes I know..but I can find/get the icons!

The only one I get is one generic EMail icon and it brings up my 4th-string email account. I cant find a way to change that or add others.

It is getting frustrating. I at least want my main account quickly accessible.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Open the email and tap the menu in the upper right.  Tap settings.  One of the options is to add an account.

FB works a bit differently on the HD than the original Fire.  On the original, the default icon was just a link to the FB mobel web page. . . .so when you used it you opened the web browser.  The HD supports the actual Android FB app.  I don't recall if it was there already, but I had already 'purchased' it from Amazon app store -- it's free.  If you don't see it under apps in your app cloud, search for it on Amazon and just d/l it.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Open the email and tap the menu in the upper right. Tap settings. One of the options is to add an account.
> 
> FB works a bit differently on the HD than the original Fire. On the original, the default icon was just a link to the FB mobel web page. . . .so when you used it you opened the web browser. The HD supports the actual Android FB app. I don't recall if it was there already, but I had already 'purchased' it from Amazon app store -- it's free. If you don't see it under apps in your app cloud, search for it on Amazon and just d/l it.


Ann, I"ve done that for the email. I've successfully created my 4 accounts. THe 'default' that comes up when you click the FIre's email icon is the last one created and the one that I use the least. I see no options to change this or add more email icons...because then I would 'press it' to add to my Favorites.

I didnt have the original Fire but I will see what's up with FB...I think it shows up in the Carousel. If not,I hope it's in Apps. Can I 'press it' there to add it to Favorites?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You can't add more icons, but you can see the mail for all the accounts.  Tap in the upper left where it says the account name. . .it should take you to where you can see all of them.  You can also see them all combined.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You can't add more icons, but you can see the mail for all the accounts. Tap in the upper left where it says the account name. . .it should take you to where you can see all of them. You can also see them all combined.


You can see them listed there, but if you touch one, it doesnt open the email account, it opens all the properties and settings for that account tapping a few things to try and open the acct. I end up creating Web pages for the accts and opening them that way. Not too please with that as I will end up with loads of other bookmarks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

On mine, I touch the account and see the mail that's come in for it.  In fact there's a number next to it that says how many emails there are.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Ah, so if they are (all but one) Hotmail accts...Web-based email accts, they will only be saved as Web pages?


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Also, it shows I am linked to my FB account but the FB icon doesnt show up anywhere for me to press on. It does not show up in Apps.

What the heck?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> Ah, so if they are (all but one) Hotmail accts...Web-based email accts, they will only be saved as Web pages?


I don't use hotmail, so no clue. But I recall it's a web based email service so that may be the case. Don't really know, though.



Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> Also, it shows I am linked to my FB account but the FB icon doesnt show up anywhere for me to press on. It does not show up in Apps.
> 
> What the heck?


Don't know what to tell you. On mine, the FB icon is under Apps and Device. Mine was there under Cloud initially and I just needed to download it -- I'd gotten the FB app a while back for my other android devices. You may need to go to the Store and "buy" it first.


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> Ah, so if they are (all but one) Hotmail accts...Web-based email accts, they will only be saved as Web pages?


Microsoft has announced that hotmail is going away at some point. You should consider converting your account to the replacement, Outlook.com, which is a more full-featured service and easily retrievable with any e-mail app. The service has a good tool for converting from hotmail to outlook.com (not to be confused with the software program Outlook).


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Just Wondering said:


> Microsoft has announced that hotmail is going away at some point. You should consider converting your account to the replacement, Outlook.com, which is a more full-featured service and easily retrievable with any e-mail app. The service has a good tool for converting from hotmail to outlook.com (not to be confused with the software program Outlook).


Thank you. I used to be on the Outlook Office team at Microsoft 

However I've had my main Hotmail address for 15 yrs and prefer to keep it as long as possible. I also have Outlook and Outlook Web Access.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Don't know what to tell you. On mine, the FB icon is under Apps and Device. Mine was there under Cloud initially and I just needed to download it -- I'd gotten the FB app a while back for my other android devices. You may need to go to the Store and "buy" it first.


Thanks. I can check the CLoud but I also never had the FB 'app' so maybe that is what I need to do...go and get it. Also, there are apps for Hotmail too, at least for my SmartPhone....maybe that is what it takes....not just to be linked, but to also launch from an app?


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

SUccess! It was just a matter of needing to use the related apps to be able to save them to Favorites. Luckly, the Hotmail and FB ones are free.

Thanks very much!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> Thank you. I used to be on the Outlook Office team at Microsoft
> 
> However I've had my main Hotmail address for 15 yrs and prefer to keep it as long as possible. I also have Outlook and Outlook Web Access.


Lursa,

you can use the email client on the Fire with your Hotmail address if you wish. The instructions for setting up your client are here:

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/hotmail/send-receive-email-from-mail-client

Betsy


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Lursa,
> 
> you can use the email client on the Fire with your Hotmail address if you wish. The instructions for setting up your client are here:
> 
> ...


Thanks Betsy. Yes, I was able to set them up (thru the main Fire Account settings), but then they had to be accessed as Web page bookmarks...took a few layers. But it took downloading the related apps to create icon 'shortcuts' that I could save to my Favorites.

It was a good learning experience....learned more about my device during the process.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh boy, I had the same problem. It was so easy to set up my 2 email accounts. Then, I went to the home page, & couldn't find my email or the email icon to click on. I found the email App on the Fire, but wanted to save it to favorites, but it already was on favorites apparently. At 1st, the email app did not work when I tapped on it. When I did, it showed the page where you type a message. I finally got it to work, or at least 1 email account. The Fire just came today, so I need more time to play with it. Right now, I keep clicking on the email icon to have it recent on the carousel. I wished they had EMAIL listed at the top, along with Apps, Music, etc.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> Thanks Betsy. Yes, I was able to set them up (thru the main Fire Account settings), but then they had to be accessed as Web page bookmarks...took a few layers. But it took downloading the related apps to create icon 'shortcuts' that I could save to my Favorites.
> 
> It was a good learning experience....learned more about my device during the process.


Hmmm...you should have been able to access them through the Fire's built-in email client, that's the point. But I don't currently have a Fire, so I can't test it. But on my last Fire, I had it set up to read my web-based emails through the Fire's email client without having to set up web page bookmarks.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hmmm...you should have been able to access them through the Fire's built-in email client, that's the point. But I don't currently have a Fire, so I can't test it. But on my last Fire, I had it set up to read my web-based emails through the Fire's email client without having to set up web page bookmarks.
> 
> Betsy


I do have the default email client on the HD set to access gmail. . . .and it works. . . . I thought you could specify hotmail accounts as well but since I pretty much never use my hotmail account I didn't seem much point it trying to set it up. Maybe I will and see what happens.


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> Thank you. I used to be on the Outlook Office team at Microsoft
> 
> However I've had my main Hotmail address for 15 yrs and prefer to keep it as long as possible. I also have Outlook and Outlook Web Access.


Outlook.com has nothing to do with Outlook and is not connected to the Outlook program or Outlook Web Access. It is a rebranding of Hotmail with greater capabilities. Obviously, as many have criticized Microsoft for doing this, lots of people confuse Outlook.com with Outlook.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Just Wondering said:


> Outlook.com has nothing to do with Outlook and is not connected to the Outlook program or Outlook Web Access. It is a rebranding of Hotmail with greater capabilities. Obviously, as many have criticized Microsoft for doing this, lots of people confuse Outlook.com with Outlook.


LOL

I know. I was there and had to write documentation for Outlook when Windows shipped with Outlook Express....several versions, and nearly impossible to distinguish for users.

Heh, so much for lessons learned. I'll ask my renter about it...funnily enough, she's a PM on the Outlook team (funny because they randomly replied to an ad on Craigslist for my bungalow and she works with my old team).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FWIW, this weekend I had time to play with my nearly dormant hotmail account and was able to set it up on the Fire HD with out any problems.  I'd actually tried on Friday, but there were server problems at that time so I just left it -- wasn't a Fire issue but a hotmail issue.  Tried again on Saturday and it set up without any problem.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

So, to clarify, you can open the Fire's email client and see your hotmail email in there?  You don't have to set up a bookmark?  That's what I expected....  *resists urge to one-click a 7" Fire HD*

Betsy


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

So to clarify for Ann and Betsy (if Betsy's q was for me)...I easily set up my Hotmail accts on the new Fire. However they could only be set up as Web pages with bookmarks...a few clicks in, not as favorites. There was no 'icon' to click and add to Favorites. The default icon on the Fire for email went to my (barely ever used) Gmail acct and there was no way to change it.

Same with FB...set it up easily but had to set a bookmark for it, no icon was available to click to add to Favorites.

I downloaded free apps for both Hotmail and FB and got the icons (among other things) and was able to add them to Favorites.

Now...new question: is there a way to add a Web page/bookmark to Favorites?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So, to clarify, you can open the Fire's email client and see your hotmail email in there? You don't have to set up a bookmark? That's what I expected.... *resists urge to one-click a 7" Fire HD*
> 
> Betsy


Yep. It's one of the accounts listed....I'm using the default app that came on the Fire, not any other option available in Amazon's app store.

I expect it will be the same on the 8.9HD.... 

Sent from my Kindle Fire HD via tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Actually, my question was for Ann, Lursa.  

But since you posted, I guess I'm still confused why you're not using the email app for your hotmail...there should be no need to set up web bookmarks--you would just go to the email app, set it up to get your hotmail, as Ann did, and use the email app which CAN be part of Favorites.

However, as for web pages being bookmarks, I thought that, on my old Fire, if I left the web app, the last page I was on was on the Carousel and that I could press and hold down on that carousel entry to put it in Favorites, but I might be making that up.  I THOUGHT I did that for KindleBoards, though.

Betsy


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Actually, my question was for Ann, Lursa.
> 
> But since you posted, I guess I'm still confused why you're not using the email app for your hotmail...there should be no need to set up web bookmarks--you would just go to the email app, set it up to get your hotmail, as Ann did, and use the email app which CAN be part of Favorites.
> 
> ...




I am now using email apps. I'm sorry, I guess I didnt learn that to use email conveniently on a tablet you had to use one. I didnt have to do so on my Android Smartphone. Same with FB.

This was knowledge I was fortunate enough to come across here on the forum.

And yes, frequently used bookmarks do appear in the Carousel but I am not necessarily sure I am going to keep that view. That, and the fact that everyone at work wants to see my new tablet and I dont particularly want them to see my email in one click.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Reviving this thread as now that I have a Fire again, I think I can answer Lursa's question more fully. I was very frustrated that I couldn't test. I'll never be Fire-less again!  (Picture Scarlett O'Hara proclaiming she'll never be hungry again.) *dramatic music*



Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> And yes, frequently used bookmarks do appear in the Carousel but I am not necessarily sure I am going to keep that view.


Lursa, it's not that you have to keep the bookmarks in the Carousel. (Or that you HAVE to use the email app. ) It turns out I did recall it correctly; you can put bookmarks to web pages into your Favorites using the method I described in my prior post, using the Carousel as a waystation.

Once the webpage is on the carousel, you can press and hold on the page in the Carousel, and you get a popup menu that says "Add to Favorites" or "Remove from Carousel." Select "Add to Favorites" and that web page will be added to favorites. You can do this for your web-based email if you want. You can then remove the page from the carousel.

You do have to have "Display most recent page in Carousel" turned on, which it is by default. After you get your web pages added to "Favorites" you can turn that "Display most recent page in Carousel" off, if you want, by going to the Web, tap the menu button on the bottom toolbar, "Settings" on the popup that appears. "Display most recent page in Carousel" is the first thing in the "Saved Data" section.

At least, that's how it works on the Fire 8.9. Hope this helps!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You do have to have "Display most recent page in Carousel" turned on, which it is by default. After you get your web pages added to "Favorites" you can turn that "Display most recent page in Carousel" off, if you want, by going to the Web, tap the menu button on the bottom toolbar, "Settings" on the popup that appears. "Display most recent page in Carousel" is the first thing in the "Saved Data" section.
> 
> At least, that's how it works on the Fire 8.9. Hope this helps!
> 
> Betsy


Yeah. . . that wasn't an option, as I recall, on the original Fire -- I can check for sure when The Boy wakes up; he's using it this weekend as he forgot to bring his kindle when he came down from NJ  -- but I set it right away on my HD7 to NOT have web pages show up in the carousel -- it's an aesthetic thing: they're just not attractive there. 

If I want to bookmark a page I just do it in the browser area. Favorites is apps and books for me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah. . . that wasn't an option, as I recall, on the original Fire -- I can check for sure when The Boy wakes up; he's using it this weekend as he forgot to bring his kindle when he came down from NJ  -- but I set it right away on my HD7 to NOT have web pages show up in the carousel -- it's an aesthetic thing: they're just not attractive there.
> 
> If I want to bookmark a page I just do it in the browser area. Favorites is apps and books for me.


I agree, I generally keep my bookmarks in the browser. But I have KB in Favorites ... and if I wanted to use a web-based email, as Lursa does, I would probably want that in the Favorites, too, for one-click access....though I hate web-based email so I use the email app.

I don't have any books I refer to often enough to keep in Favorites...so other than the one bookmark, the rest are apps. Actually, this would be a good topic! I'm going to start one.

Betsy


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> So to clarify for Ann and Betsy (if Betsy's q was for me)...I easily set up my Hotmail accts on the new Fire. However they could only be set up as Web pages with bookmarks...a few clicks in, not as favorites. There was no 'icon' to click and add to Favorites. The default icon on the Fire for email went to my (barely ever used) Gmail acct and there was no way to change it.
> 
> Same with FB...set it up easily but had to set a bookmark for it, no icon was available to click to add to Favorites.
> 
> ...


WHen you're on a web page, there is a 'tab' at the top with the page name. Press and hold on that and you'll get a menu where one of the options is the add to either bookmarks or favorites. Once you add to favorites, it will appear as a rectangle with whatever was on the tab as the name of the favorite. I prefer not to use any apps for Facebook--if you set the browser to desktop, you will have a similar experience to what you get on your pc.

EDIT: I would imagine that you can save your email logon/home page the same way


----------

